# Electric Trolling Motor Repair



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

Since Minn Kota and Motor Guide don't have any repair centers in Utah (the guy in Bountiful retired a couple years ago), there doesn't appear to be any place to get one repaired/serviced without spending more than it's worth to ship it out of state and back. I've talked with Fred's Marine, Peterson Marine, and Robertson Marine and none of them have any local contacts for this type of work. So I'm putting it out to the local fishing community.

Do any of you have a contact of any local person that has the skill, the knowledge, and the desire to do this kind of work. The Minn Kota PowerDrive (12v, 48" shaft) w/ copilot on my 16-foot Tracker quit on me a couple weeks back and I replaced it with a newer PowerDrive V2 (54") and upgraded to iPilot. If I could find a local person to repair the old one at a reasonable price, I'd get it repaired and sell it on KSL. New ones run about $600.

If you know of anybody locally that works on these, please let me know.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Can you be a little more specific on it quitting on you? Does is smell burnt? Did you have it hooked to a fuse before the battery? What happened when it just stopped?


----------



## dubob (Sep 8, 2007)

The unit will turn left and right. There is a clicking sound each time the Copilot prop button is pressed which tells me it is trying to turn on and off. But the prop doesn't turn. It also doesn't turn with the foot pedal. there is no burnt smell and no open fuse (the unit turns left and right). It could be the digital control board, a bad connection, or the motor is shot.


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I don't think the motor would be completely shot. It's tough to completely ruin these motors. One of my basic standard motors stopped working. It just ended up being the 5 speed switch. I didn't have a fuse on my motor, so it fried. It cost $20 and an easy fix. Here's a site that really helped me out when I fixed mine. https://northlandmarine.com/pages/minnkotaquickref

I tried looking into yours, but I don't know the year or particular model. If the prop isn't spinning or even initiating electricity to try and make it spin, I'd look into the control board of the motor. Check for loose wires. If you don't have a fuse between your battery and the motor, then it could have fried. You could check that with a digital multi meter (look at youtube videos for guides).


----------

